# Found a box full of ORGAN at the local Christian chazza



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Wot is a recommended Bach organist?

(Seems like lotta Dutch in this box.)

At 50 cents a record, I can splurge on 4 or 5 lps.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Anyone who finds a box of organs should go straight to the police.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

:lol::lol:

I just spit water on my screen, :lol:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There´s been tons of organists recording Bach on LPs, so it´s difficult to tell who´s there, in the box ... 

Anton Heiller, Marcel Dupre, E. Power Biggs, Wather Kraft, Karl Richter, Daniel Chorzempa, Carlo Curley, Jane Parker Smith, Helmuth Walcha and Marie Claire Alain are some of the most famous and common names; 
personally I find the last two less interesting when comparing, but you´d then be able to make comparisions between some famous dudes/chicks.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

laurie said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> I just spit water on my screen, :lol:


But were any of them still viable?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

laurie said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> I just spit water on my screen, :lol:


I had the same with my tea yesterday. :angel:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions, but the organists in this box are all Dutch. Kooymanns, etc.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Do you mean Koopman? He is often playing in a HIP, less romantically coloured style.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Buy anything by Koopman.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yep, Koopman.
(Kooymanns is, I believe, the vocalist for Golden Earring.)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

George Kooymans that is and he's the guitar player and (2nd) vocalist.

The Dutch organist you mention could be Ton Koopmans or Ewald Kooiman.


----------

